# KompressorKühlung Verdampfer



## KruemelMonsteR54 (1. Februar 2009)

*KompressorKühlung Verdampfer*

Aloha hab mir ne KoKü gebaut nur hab ich das problem mit der Verdampferfläche hab aus ner alten WaKü den küfperboden genommen aber die Fläche ist zu Klein.
Hat jemand was anders probiert?


----------



## General Quicksilver (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: KompressorKühlung Verdampfer*



KruemelMonsteR54 schrieb:


> Aloha hab mir ne KoKü gebaut nur hab ich das problem mit der Verdampferfläche hab aus ner alten WaKü den küfperboden genommen aber die Fläche ist zu Klein.
> Hat jemand was anders probiert?



Ich denke mal bei Extremecooling and Overclocking kann man dir wohl besser weiterhelfen, weil dort sind viele Leute die sich mit dem Thema Kokü auskennen...


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: KompressorKühlung Verdampfer*

ich versteh nicht wie das gemeint ist, "die fläche ist zu klein". hab zwar selbst noch keinen wasserkühler dafür genommen, aber viel größer sind die verdampfer für die cpu auch nicht.

das wäre ein einfacher kappen verdampfer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man kann sich auch welche kaufen die aus nem vollmaterial gedreht wurden, dann hat man wie ne wendeltreppe im evap. sieht dann ähnlich aus wie bei nem cuplex evo von aquacomputer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: KompressorKühlung Verdampfer*

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand nen modernen Wasserkühler mit feiner Bodenstruktur als Verdampfer ausprobiert?
(Heatkiller -vollmetall- würde sich anbieten)


----------



## Patrickclouds (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: KompressorKühlung Verdampfer*

macht in meinen augen keinen sinn. weil

- zu teuer, dann kann man auch gleich einen profi verdampfer kaufen
- die kappen lösung tut auch ihren zweck erfüllen. konnte bei 180 watt keine probleme feststellen.
- sich die wasserkühler extrem bescheiden isolieren lassen.
- die feine struktur ist weniger entscheidend, eher das man ordentlich masse über der abwärme zentriert hat.


----------



## KruemelMonsteR54 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: KompressorKühlung Verdampfer*



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht wie das gemeint ist, "die fläche ist zu klein". hab zwar selbst noch keinen wasserkühler dafür



Aloha, das ist doch das gleich wie mit der Lüftkühlung durch den CPU Lüfter vergrößerst du die Fläche und damit hast du mehr kühlleistund und das will ich auch versuchen. Das zweite bild siéht gut das ich denke das werd ich mal nachbauen! Danke für die Idee


----------



## Patrickclouds (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: KompressorKühlung Verdampfer*

wichtiger als die fläche ist vor allem die masse um die energie aufnehmen zu können.

bei einem luftkühler wird die fläche nicht durch den cpu lüfter vergrößert sondern durch die kühllamellen. ich glaube das wolltest du sagen


----------

